# Decorating/party ideas for small apartment



## autumnbr33ze (Aug 18, 2009)

Hey! I'm having a little Halloween party (10-15 people) in my small college apartment. Any ideas for how to do a lot in a little space?


----------



## Willodean (Sep 13, 2010)

Lots of different lighting, spiderwebs, hang skeletons, bats, etc from the ceiling. I had an apartment last year and instead of a full blown party, I called it the Halloween horror Movie night. I didn't have a alot of space but it worked.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I agree with Willodean. You don't want to take up entertaining space with decorations, maybe focus any scary effects in the bathroom.


----------



## RunL1keH3LL (Oct 2, 2012)

This thread is giving me crazy deja vu
small-apartment-experiences
I just posted that thread about a week ago...maybe that will help you


Willodean said:


> Lots of different lighting, spiderwebs, hang skeletons, bats, etc from the ceiling. I had an apartment last year and instead of a full blown party, I called it the Halloween horror Movie night. I didn't have a alot of space but it worked.


And this is what we are calling my apartment halloween party. very coincidental!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

You can do a lot with a small space. Cobwebs and some lighting will give you that creepy/haunted affect. One thing that I do (my Husband and I live in a VERY tiny house) is buy a lot of the tiny pumpkins/ghourds and use them as tea light holders. The candle light definitely adds to the decor and they look so festive! Sheets or creepy cloth over the furniture looks cool. You could carve some jack O lanterns and place them on a side table or the kitchen counter. String lights around the mirror in the bathroom with some more candles always looks cool. 

These are just some of the things that we've done in the past. You don't need a ton of stuff to give your place a Halloween kind of feel. Good luck with your party and post some pics when you get done decorating!


----------



## Kate86 (Oct 10, 2012)

Lighting is definitely key when trying to create a party atmosphere in any size space ! Have you got lots of table lamps you could use instead of big main lights ? For one party I changed the light bulbs to a different colour lightbulb which worked brilliantly to add an errie glow to the space. Fairy lights set on the twinkling stage are also a lovely addition. Of course you've got to have pumpkins with candles, but if you're worried about having candles and lots of people drinking and getting merry, battery operated candles look excellent and offer peace of mind. 

I hope your party goes well, I'm sure it'll look excellent !


----------

